# CRAZY Bio Tech Drug stock runs!!!



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 April 2009)

Am I the only one who just can't believe how hard some of these Biotech drug stocks are running

You've got stocks like PRR and NEU which have run from like 0.003 to 9c I mean what the?????

Then today I noticed IMI and PNO going nuts on ridiculous volume

Take a look at the the 3 most traded stocks today IMI PNO and PRR

While these are all spec stocks the returns they are creating are mind boggling

So the question is which spec Bio tech stock will be next to move up 100-2000% on a gagillion bagillion share turnover


----------



## tech/a (22 April 2009)

YT

These are very tradable.
As is any Small cap that runs.

What you need is a running ticker of volume
a running ticker of Number of trades. For the whole market.
if its on your desk you can pick them very quickly then just buy.

Marketcast used to have it which logged Most to least
Positve and negative. Meaning Positive if its rising and negative if its falling.

I believe WebIress has it in built but Id LOVE to know where else I can get this dynamic feed!


----------



## studmuffin (22 April 2009)

Wouldnt mind betting that some manipulation is going on, when market caps get so low it isnt hard to send a stock flying. Alot of the Bios are on death row imho. 


http://www.businessspectator.com.au/bs.nsf/Article/biotech-$pd20090310-PZ2YV?OpenDocument&src=is&cat=health%20_%20pharmaceuticals-al


----------



## UPKA (22 April 2009)

I think NEU will probably have another run towards end of this mth as they are expecting to sign a deal with the US Army to fund their 2nd stage clinical trial. Brain injury is one of the main focus with US Army atm:

http://www.army.mil/-news/2009/03/2...s-to-the-head-an-injury-not-a-mental-illness/

So the next week or so should be interesting...


----------



## nunthewiser (22 April 2009)

yes arnt they silly 

would like to point out i hold soome BDM as a park and wait hold , i thought i would mention this as would hate to be accused of hindsight trading after they have run 500000000000000000000% 

thankyou


----------



## RP_Automotive (22 April 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> yes arnt they silly
> 
> would like to point out i hold soome BDM as a park and wait hold , i thought i would mention this as would hate to be accused of hindsight trading after they have run 500000000000000000000%
> 
> thankyou




We wouldn't accuse you of anything...we'd just be camping outside you house waiting for a handout   


I too have been interested in Bio / medical stock for a while. I started a watchlist and am reading announcements/doing research every now and then to get a feel for them.

But man some of the upside is totally retarded.


----------



## Oracle (22 April 2009)

It's simple, money is moving out of the resource boom and moving into biotech stocks.... In my opinion PRR & NEU have had their run PNO & IMI haven't finished running i believe another couple %% tomorrow on those 2 x stocks specially PNO with the big american funds buying in.


----------



## sails (22 April 2009)

tech/a said:


> ...
> I believe WebIress has it in built but Id LOVE to know where else I can get this dynamic feed!




I wasn't aware that WebIress provided number of trades - does anyone else know if it does?


----------



## tech/a (22 April 2009)

sails said:


> I wasn't aware that WebIress provided number of trades - does anyone else know if it does?





You could be right Sails.


----------



## UPKA (22 April 2009)

IRESS provides most of the market data sent by the exchange, it is up to ur broker to broadcast them or not. and i believe total number of trades is something thats provided by IRESS


----------



## TradingScribe (22 April 2009)

It seems like everyone is getting on to the biotech stocks in the hope of a glorious run like PRR's.

Others include KSX, AVX and SBN which were strong today as well as ACL which has been strong the last couple of days.

Of the quick movers of the bunch I think that KSX may be the best bet - it hasnt run too hard and become over inflated like the others.  As theyre all highly speculative I'd be more inclined to jump on and off reasonably quickly to capture just some of the ride (whilst having tight stops as its likely they will come down pretty quick!).


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 April 2009)

TradingScribe said:


> It seems like everyone is getting on to the biotech stocks in the hope of a glorious run like PRR's.
> 
> Others include KSX, AVX and SBN which were strong today as well as ACL which has been strong the last couple of days.
> 
> Of the quick movers of the bunch I think that KSX may be the best bet - it hasnt run too hard and become over inflated like the others.  As theyre all highly speculative I'd be more inclined to jump on and off reasonably quickly to capture just some of the ride (whilst having tight stops as its likely they will come down pretty quick!).




I prefer stuff that is yet to move so your not paying up 50% buying someone else out who got in early and punching their profit ticket

That being said, its easier said than done, I am hard pressed to find a decent bio tech drug stock that has not put on 50% in the last few days of madness

Make no mistake though this is a very very risky spec trading game that is being played, not for amatuers or the faint hearted, still the rewards that some have generated have been enough to pull me off the fence


----------



## Sean K (23 April 2009)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> IMake no mistake though this is a very very risky spec trading game that is being played, not for amatuers or the faint hearted,



Yep, just watch out for when I buy into one of these. It will be a clear signal to bail.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 April 2009)

kennas said:


> Yep, just watch out for when I buy into one of these. It will be a clear signal to bail.




lol not the South American Tiger!!!! He is the sign for contrarians everywhere, have they caught your attention too Kenna? I have been watching them with astonishment and today was the final straw for me


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 April 2009)

I've grabbed a few OBJ at 0.005

Its one of the few yet to really move

Whoops spoke to soon starting to move, its run base looks like 0.005 and given that IMI and PNO ran from 0.003 TO 1.2c ish they set the mark for where this spec drug company can run to

Make no mistake high risk traders game


----------



## urgalzmine (23 April 2009)

gees YT, you just doubled your money in 1 hour.. your a freak


----------



## James Austin (23 April 2009)

i used to thrive on the pennies.
i'd watch news announcements like a hawk, it was virtually my only strategy. i became quite good at working out what sort of news would move a stock and what wouldnt, that and DOM, it was a lot of fun.

you'd get these massive spikes, and people would be pilling in taking the price up. i'd be getting ready to close. 

i recall on one occassion comsuc held my at market close order for about 5secs before execution, when i was trying to close in a tumbling spike. 

lost $1000s in seconds off profit. but that's comsuc for you.

. . . those were the days


----------



## MS+Tradesim (23 April 2009)

James Austin said:


> i recall on one occassion comsuc held my at market close order for about 5secs before execution, when i was trying to close in a tumbling spike.
> 
> lost $1000s in seconds off profit. but that's comsuc for you.




Yes. I've lost thousands for the exact same reason. Can't believe it took me so long to change to a real broker.


----------



## James Austin (23 April 2009)

MS+Tradesim said:


> Yes. I've lost thousands for the exact same reason. Can't believe it took me so long to change to a real broker.




i heard a rumor that they try to match trades with their own customers, which slows things down sometimes,

dont know if this is possible or even beneficial, just a rumor.

JA


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 April 2009)

James Austin said:


> i heard a rumor that they try to match trades with their own customers, which slows things down sometimes,
> 
> dont know if this is possible or even beneficial, just a rumor.
> 
> JA




Its 100% TRUE

How do I know? Well I have been sitting in the que before behind heaps of other orders yet sometimes I get volume, I queried a broker mate on how this was possible and he said just like proper brokers do on mkt crosses CommSec do in house crosses I think its perfectly legal

I have taken alot of profits on OBJ but am still in there with a few as it may run further, I know its hard to say but Tech or Kenna you got any chart views?


----------



## RP_Automotive (23 April 2009)

I chucked some on IMI this morning...ouch! down 50% at the moment.I've just set a sell @ 0.13 and will keep my fingers crossed! Most of the meds on my watchlist aren't doing too well...only one in the green is KSX.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 April 2009)

RP_Automotive said:


> I chucked some on IMI this morning...ouch! down 50% at the moment.I've just set a sell @ 0.13 and will keep my fingers crossed! Most of the meds on my watchlist aren't doing too well...only one in the green is KSX.




Which is exactly why I am a firm believer of getting on board the life at the ground floor or if I miss it just waiting for the next one, then again look at PRR and NEU who could have ever thought




YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I prefer stuff that is yet to move so your not paying up 50% buying someone else out who got in early and punching their profit ticket


----------



## gordon2007 (23 April 2009)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Make no mistake high risk traders game




More like a high risk gambling strategy. but hey if it works....what the heck!


----------



## MS+Tradesim (23 April 2009)

Risk is a function of the trader, not the market. 

That's the whole point of position sizing, pre-determined stop losses and exit strategies. Then it's no more gambling than any other business.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 April 2009)

*Top 5 Volume Movers Today *

All Bio Techs all pennies that have moved up strong, thought I'd try and do some of my fundie looking at them, make no mistake dogs of the aussie dow though 

IMI  1450m shares Mkt Cap@0.009 = $13m Cash $300k  
Low=0.001 High=3.2c 
Assets: Intelliheart (hear related product) and some sort of Radiology


PNO  450m shares Mkt Cap@1.2c = $5.4m Cash $500k  
Low=0.001 High=1.7c 
Assets: Anti Inflammatory drug Triptofen

OBJ  660m shares +135m 1c Dec 2010 opies Mkt Cap@1c=$6.6m Cash $500k  
Low=0.003 High=2.5c 
Assets: Breatheassist and drug delivery through the skin without needles


PRR  345m shares +170m 2c 2011 opies Mkt Cap@6c = $51m Cash $1m + $3.4m opies exercise  
Low=0.005 High=11c 
Assets: Cancer antibodies!

SBN  775m shares +185 2c 2010 opies Mkt Cap@0.003 = $2.3m Cash $50k  
Low=0.001 High=4.5c 
Assets: Oral drug testing technology, has lost all partners and distrubtuion agreements as well major shareholders unwilling to support company anymore



While all are speculative dogs at the moment I can understand why PRR has run so hard I mean if they did develop antibodies to cancer then OMG!

To a lesser extent OBJ's needle free drug delivery technology would also be a massive break through (I personally hate needles c'mon guys do it for me and all the other babies out there) :

PNO's drug mkt is huge ie Tiger Balm and DencoRub sports gel come to mind

Not sure what IMI's intelliheart is

Staying the hell away from SBN, they have lost all support from distributors to major shareholders


----------



## MS+Tradesim (23 April 2009)

LOL. OBJ got a speeding ticket.  What a surprise.

Ps. Not laughing at anyone here. Can just imagine the OBJ management thinking "WTF just happened?"


----------



## michael_selway (27 April 2009)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> *Top 5 Volume Movers Today *
> 
> All Bio Techs all pennies that have moved up strong, thought I'd try and do some of my fundie looking at them, make no mistake dogs of the aussie dow though
> 
> ...




Hey dude did you buy any BTA or IMU today? ANy other we shoudl take note ?












thx

MS


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 April 2009)

Hey Michael

yeah after seeing BTA I grabbed some IMU around 10c for a trade, key word trade!!!!!! Although the deal with Merial does provide some good backing



HERE'S SOME INFO I GOT FROM THE DECEMEBER QUATER REPORT
October – December 2008 - Quarter Highlights:
 Strategic Alliance signed with Merial Limited – 31 December 2008
 Initial income totaling US$2 million (AUD$2.9 million) received on 31 December
2008
*Strategic Alliance income exceeds AUD$30 million to Imugene within next 7 years*
 Additional income from further sub-license fees and milestone payments on
individual products and ultimately royalties on sales
 Imugene translates recent trial successes into a solid income stream
 Cashflow positive for the half year
 Strong cash income stream from IP achieved well in advance of product sales
 Imugene now in a secure financial position moving forward
No foreseeable need to raise further capital




About Imugene (ASX: IMU)
Imugene specialises in commercialising animal health products for production animals including pigs and poultry. Imugene owns the worldwide rights to the Fowl Adenoviral Vector Delivery System for poultry and the Porcine Adenoviral Vector Delivery System for pigs. Imugene's poultry and pig portfolio is targeting a worldwide US$3 billion annual market with four lead vaccine products under development and a strong product pipeline. Consumer demands for disease free and residue free food will bolster Imugene's prospects.


----------

